# PCB Board problem - Rapido 997M



## lilysadie (Jan 29, 2013)

Has anyone out there had this problem? When I start the engine on my Rapido, there is a loud beep from the door panel which presumably tells you the alternator is charging. Along with the beep, a message briefly displays the word 'Start'. Usually, this is all that happens until the next time you start the engine. However, recently, this beeping has been almost continuous whilst the engine is either on tickover or whilst driving. On further investigation, this seems to be linked with the 12V fridge relay, which chatters in and out with the beeping. I think this requires a new PCB Board as the relays are not interchangeable. Any advice most welcome.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry I can't help with the problem but this forum very helpful Forum des amis des Camping-Cars Rapido it is dedicated to Rapido owners & other makes that the group makes. The downside it is in French but I registered & use google translate, they are very friendly & helpful also quite tolerant of my sometimes amusing translations. I translate from English to French, then copy the translation back in to do it the other way French to English this sometimes shows roughly what you are trying to say.


----------



## lilysadie (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for replying. I Can't speak a word of French - never did it at school. I've ordered a new PCB Board and hopefully that will cure the problem. So glad I found this site. The dealer said they'd had this problem before with this board.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 31, 2013)

Check the fuses at the split charge relay are making a good contact.  Had a similar problem and fuse had melted making a bad contact.  Worth a look first before pcb board changes


----------



## Beemer (Jan 31, 2013)

My control panel on our Autocruise Sarasota has 'frozen' on us before, and it used to beep.  I looked it up on the internet and was advised to disconnect the control panel from its supply (requires removing the control panel from the wall) and reconnect a couple of minutes later.
It worked every time (3 times in 2.5 years).


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 31, 2013)

Well a variety of possible solutions.  Please feedback when you have the problem resolved so others may learn


----------



## lilysadie (Feb 1, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> Check the fuses at the split charge relay are making a good contact.  Had a similar problem and fuse had melted making a bad contact.  Worth a look first before pcb board changes



Hi, Thanks for the tip. There is no fuse on the charge relay except on the output side at 20amp at which point, this causes the intermittent fault on the 12v supply to the fridge causing the buzzer to sound as the voltage drops out. I can't change any relays on the board as they're all soldered. I can't even change the relay and put a separate relay on this as bypassing the alternator feed to the PCB board will cause no display on battery charging on the entrance door panel. There doesn't seem any way round this so I've had to order a new PCB board. Once again, thanks for your reply.


----------



## lilysadie (Feb 1, 2013)

Beemer said:


> My control panel on our Autocruise Sarasota has 'frozen' on us before, and it used to beep.  I looked it up on the internet and was advised to disconnect the control panel from its supply (requires removing the control panel from the wall) and reconnect a couple of minutes later.
> It worked every time (3 times in 2.5 years).



Thank's for the advice. Doesn't work on this, it's how it's wired - weird. I've had to order a new PCB board, nothing else has worked.


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 1, 2013)

I am not clear if we are talking about the same fuses.  I am referring to the fuses at the split charge relays hopefully in the engine bay near the alternator.  Hope this is what you are referring to?


----------



## lilysadie (Feb 4, 2013)

*split charge relay*

hi, yes I checked voltage output from alternator with meter, stayed steady but still fridge relay kept dropping out and the buzzer doing its nut on pcb board.
                               thanks 
                                 colin


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 4, 2013)

Can you hear or feel the relay operating?

it's unusual for a relay coil to go intermittent, they either work or don't.

If the relay is chattering look for the feed to the relay and check that with your meter, if that is chattering then that is a problem.

It's common for a pcb to develop a hairline crack and that causes relay chatter. find the power source for the relay as it enters the pcb, if constant, then trace on pcb, pushing probe through the mask to contact metal on pcb.

If you find crack, scrape mask away and solder over crack, pref with a piece of copper wire for electrical/mechanical bridge over crack.

If supply to relay remains constant but the output is intermittant, then the relay is U/S and a new pcb required (you can unsolder relays!!)


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 4, 2013)

There should be two relays under the bonnet with possibly a 4-way fuseboard which may be in the centre of the engine bay covered by a plastic cover.  The symptoms you describe are exactly the same as the fault I had and this was down to a melted fuse providing a reduce supply to fridge with all the buzzing etc.  If you can find worth a look.


----------



## lilysadie (Feb 9, 2013)

lilysadie said:


> Has anyone out there had this problem? When I start the engine on my Rapido, there is a loud beep from the door panel which presumably tells you the alternator is charging. Along with the beep, a message briefly displays the word 'Start'. Usually, this is all that happens until the next time you start the engine. However, recently, this beeping has been almost continuous whilst the engine is either on tickover or whilst driving. On further investigation, this seems to be linked with the 12V fridge relay, which chatters in and out with the beeping. I think this requires a new PCB Board as the relays are not interchangeable. Any advice most welcome.


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 9, 2013)

Repeating myself, but have you found the fuses in the engine compartment yet?


----------



## sparrks (Feb 9, 2013)

I assume you've checked all connections for tightness?


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 10, 2013)

Which distribution panel do you have and is your control panel CBE or Schreiber ?

My 7090F is a DS520 with a CBE overdoor panel.

does the battery Parallel symbol come up in the display with the engine running?


----------



## lilysadie (Feb 10, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> Repeating myself, but have you found the fuses in the engine compartment yet?



so far changed pc board ,cannot find split charge relay in engine bay, I have had to book it in to local auto electricians on Thursday. I think  the relay could be behind the side panels on either the left or right side.They  should know where the relays should be.The fault must be bad connection or fault on alternator,but cant see it being alternator as no light comes on on dash.will keep you posted.
                                                                                       thanks


----------



## lilysadie (Feb 10, 2013)

Techno100 said:


> Which distribution panel do you have and is your control panel CBE or Schreiber ?
> 
> My 7090F is a DS520 with a CBE overdoor panel.
> 
> does the battery Parallel symbol come up in the display with the engine running?


 hi, no symbols come up just the buzzer and start displayed going off when its telling you power is restored.
                  my panel is the scheiber unit
                                                thanks


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 10, 2013)

It could be as simple as poor connections from damp. If it were me I'd unplug and reseat all plug connectors in the distribution unit and remove the schrieber unit and do the same with it's connector.
I don't thing there is a split charge relay anywhere else rather it is built into the distribution panel and switched by the D+ signal connector from the alternator.
If any of the fuses have gone the fuse holder will be lit by an LED behind it


----------



## lilysadie (Feb 14, 2013)

*bleeping*



shortcircuit said:


> Well a variety of possible solutions.  Please feedback when you have the problem resolved so others may learn



fault found.
               Its on the Mercedes sam board near fuse box,auto electrician said feed to relay was breaking down. It would cost three to four hundred pounds to replace that module so put a new voltage relay in.So when battery voltage increases to 13.2 the relay clicks in and fridge has got power.the module was causing power mirrors to also go  on and off.
                                             thanks for all your help
                                                        colin


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback and great you have the source of the problem identified.  Now enjoy your MH


----------

